# Rest Tips Needed: Chi>StLouis>KC>DesMoines>Cedar



## Meathead1 (May 9, 2006)

I'm driving through hog country and I need restaurant tips. Here's my route: Chicago > St. Louis > Columbia > KC > Des Moines > Cedar Rapids > Chicago

I have a long list of places to visit in KC, but I especially need help in the other places. Here's what I've got so far. I'm looking for both BBQ and hot dogs for books I'm writing. Photogenic places are especially nice.

- 17th St Bar & Grill, Murphysboro, IL
- Cozy Dog Drive In, Springfield, IL
- Blues Hog Cafe, Perry, MO near Columbia
- Hawgeyes BBQ, Ankeny IA near Des Moines
- Lum's in Peoria, IL

BTW, I'll be judging at the Great American Barbecue in KC. Any of you cooking or judging? I'd love to meet you.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 9, 2006)

Meathead, try Hickory Park BBQ in Ames Iowa, about 25 miles north of Des Moines.  Great BBQ cooked the old fashioned way.

http://www.hickorypark-bbq.com/ames.html


----------



## Meathead1 (May 10, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Meathead, try Hickory Park BBQ in Ames Iowa, about 25 miles north of Des Moines.  Great BBQ cooked the old fashioned way.



Looks like just what I 'm lookin for. Thanks!!!!!


----------

